# Women preachers..a question



## ReformedWretch (Jun 15, 2004)

How would you answer a woman who uses Phillips daughters as an example of female preachers in the bible?

[quote:691eecfb3d]you still haven't addressed the issue of phillips 4 daughters who were preachers...when one of them preached(this is in acts)she was preaching with men in the room...when they bought another man in for her to heal...thats the example that has been convieniantly ignored by most...mainly men[/quote:691eecfb3d]


----------



## pastorway (Jun 15, 2004)

the text in question:

[b:36aae0fca8]Acts 21[/b:36aae0fca8]

7And when we had finished our voyage from Tyre, we came to Ptolemais, greeted the brethren, and stayed with them one day. 8On the next day we who were Paul's companions departed and came to Caesarea, and entered the house of Philip the evangelist, who was one of the seven, and stayed with him. 9[u:36aae0fca8]Now this man had four virgin daughters who prophesied[/u:36aae0fca8]. 10And as we stayed many days, a certain prophet named Agabus came down from Judea.

Here are a few thoughts to consider:

First, the quote you provide adds things to the text. Where does it say they healed anyone? Also, where does this say they preached in church or at a worship service?

The text is simple and clear - there were four virgin daughters of the evangelist Philip who prophesied. 

So what is it to prophecy? Is it to preach? No. When the Bible tells us people preached, it uses the word &quot;preach.&quot; It is a totally different word in Greek that to prophecy. This word translated &quot;prophesied&quot; means literally &quot;to proclaim a divine revelation.&quot; 

The text also does not tell us if they did this regularly as an ongoing ministry to individuals, or if they only did it one time!

One thing is for certain - these women were not preaching at church! (1 Cor 14:34-36; 1 Tim 2:11-12). If they were then the BIble contradicts itself and is not a reliable source for doctrine (2 Tim 3:16-17).

Here are a few commentaries on the text that may be helpful:

[quote:36aae0fca8][b:36aae0fca8]John Calvin[/b:36aae0fca8]
it is uncertain how these maids did execute the office of prophesying, saving that the Spirit of God did so guide and govern them, that he did not overthrow the order which he himself set down. And forasmuch as he doth not suffer women to bear any public office in the Church, it is to be thought that they did prophesy at home, or in some private place, without the common assembly.[/quote:36aae0fca8]

It was not and could not have been in a church service.


[quote:36aae0fca8][b:36aae0fca8]Matthew Henry[/b:36aae0fca8]
It intimates that they prophesied of Paul's troubles at Jerusalem, as others had done, and dissuaded him from going; or perhaps they prophesied for his comfort and encouragement, in reference to the difficulties that were before him. [/quote:36aae0fca8]

This would have been a one time event to Paul, a single individual. Not preaching in a church service.

[quote:36aae0fca8][b:36aae0fca8]John Gill[/b:36aae0fca8]
which did prophesy; not explain and interpret Scripture, or preach in public assemblies; for these were not allowed women, neither in the Jewish synagogues, nor in Christian assemblies; but they were endowed with a gift of foretelling future events, as was promised such should have in Gospel times.[/quote:36aae0fca8]

Again, not preaching in the church!

So the burden really is on whoever gave you that quote to prove what they are saying, because their whole case is built somewhere other than the Bible!

Phillip


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks!

Sorry I was too lazy to do my own research, but I post so much on &quot;Christian&quot; boards arguing with people like this that I sometimes just get burnt out.


----------



## king of fools (Jun 16, 2004)

There are not any passages in the Bible where we are told that a woman preached or held any sort of authority in the church.

There are many passages that discuss how godly women can be, and they are even listed in the pages of the Scriptures as such. I have debated feminists who have done what the quote you posted seems to have done. They take a small passage and blow it up into something that it is not. Quite simply, we are just never told more than a couple of verses about the ministry of any one specific woman in the NT. 

Never are we told they have authority. Never are we told that they preach in churhes. Never are we told that they are to be considered spiritual leaders.


----------

